# Chasden Bombed : Shilala Smackdown 08



## shilala

:r
I laughed my ass off when I saw the header on the letter, Chuck. 
Thanks for that!!!
When I got to "Well, I debated the whole energy gum thing", it set me off again.
There's been a running joke around here for years pointed at my daughter Rebekah and I that implies our heads would immediately explode were we to touch an Energy Drink. :r
So we're not allowed to have them. 
I'll be saving this to share with her next time she's over. I'm going to text her about it when I'm done typing. She'll laugh. 
I hope it's okay, I'm going to give the tea to Kerri. She loves all the fancy teas and I pick them up for her whenever I see something I think she'll like. It's kind of a double edged sword because she always makes me try them. I can attest that Spiced Chai Latte is damn near as bad as a Miami 8&11. 
She'll be tickled to death. I have to pick her up at 3 to take her to the track meet, I'll make it for her and take it along.
As you can see, Honey Roasteds are one of my favorites. I tore into them before I even hit the cigars. :r
The smokes speak for themselves, very nice. :tu
Dood, Thank You!!!
This was some serious fun. 
You literally made my day!!!


----------



## jjirons69

Nice one, Chuck!

WTH is Shilala Smackdown '08 anyway??? Is it a wrestling event??? Crazy Eights tournament???


----------



## ahbroody

see smackdown was on thursday night but now its on friday nights. But I think its taped on wednesday night so I dont know. It is wednesday.

ooooooooo wait nice sticks!


----------



## Volt

Very nice hit!


----------



## freakygar

WOW very nice hit. 

Al

I thought Smackdown ran over a few days?


----------



## dunng

Very nice hit there! :ss


----------



## mike32312

Great hit on a very deserving brother. Enjoy bro. :tu


----------



## Bax

Another great bomb on Scott, you deserve them bro! :tu


----------



## Deucer

Nice hit...


----------



## massphatness

Shilala Smackdown ...

:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## Gargoyle

W00t! Nice hit!


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> Shilala Smackdown ...
> 
> :r :r :r :r :r


That goes to show that we have the same sense of humor.
I laughed my ass off and I really don't even know why.


----------



## massphatness

shilala said:


> That goes to show that we have the same sense of humor.
> I laughed my ass off and I really don't even know why.


Keep laughing, my brother -- they say it's good for the soul!

(Can we start bombing Kerri now too? Not me, of course. Al was asking ...)


----------



## Conch Republican

massphatness said:


> Shilala Smackdown ...
> 
> :r :r :r :r :r


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> Keep laughing, my brother -- they say it's good for the soul!
> 
> (Can we start bombing Kerri now too? Not me, of course. Al was asking ...)


Not yet, we gotta go easy.
I used the orange tea to move her just a little bit closer to the slope.
It went straight to hell.
I brought the tea to her when I picked her up. She tasted it and went "Ewwww". I wasn't afraid. I've come to find this is her normal reaction to funny things in her mouth. (Al, leave that alone.)
She gave it to me to try, and when I tipped it back the floating teabag covered the hole, then floated away causing me to get 3rd degrees burns on my tongue and spit out tea all over my shirt, pants, steering wheel and so forth.
I handed it back to Kerri and the same thing happened to her.
We were done with the tea at that point, and I thought all was lost.
I took her to get her a burger, and we sat in the high school parking lot for a good while waiting till she had to go to the track meet.
Right before she was ready to go, she took the teabags out of the tea so she could get it ready to take with her.
I'm leaving now to go pick her up. I'm excited to see if she drank the tea.
I may have got her that much closer.
I've already planned to invite her to the cyberherf on Sunday, but I still have to set up the diabolical "girls not allowed" mindset. :tu
To be continued...


----------



## gwc4sc

massphatness said:


> Shilala Smackdown ...
> 
> :r :r :r :r :r


:tpd::tpd: Classic!! :tu


----------



## ja3480

Great Hit !!! Nice to see the smackdown applied to you!!! WHORA!!!!!


----------



## hk3

"Shilala Smackdown 08" I like the sound of that!


----------



## TripleF

hk3 said:


> "Shilala Smackdown 08" I like the sound of that!


Meeeeee tooooooooooooo! I really do. :chk


----------



## rwhit37

Smack!:r:r:r


----------



## RevSmoke

So, Kerri is your wife? She normally likes tea or not?


----------



## mike32312

What did the five fingers say to the FACE? *SMACK!*


----------



## gwc4sc

RevSmoke said:


> So, Kerri is your wife? She normally likes tea or not?


Uh-Oh looks lke Todd is making his move.:r Better watch out Scott.

I think by "tea" he means "himself".


----------



## shilala

RevSmoke said:


> So, Kerri is your wife? She normally likes tea or not?


No, she's my girlfriend. I haven't considered ruining her yet, but it's starting to look inevitable. 
I got divorced about 2 1/2 years ago and I haven't quite shaken that off yet. It's real close though. :tu
Yes, she enjoys her tea a lot. She hasn't been drinking it as much lately because she likes to use a lot of honey in it, and it absolutely has to be local honey. I haven't been able to find a new source for her honey, our normal guy no longer keeps bees.
As it turns out, the State now makes all beekeepers pay to keep bees.
They have to pay for the hives to be inspected regularly, and the bees have to be tested for mites and disease. As a result, everyone I know who keeps bees has quit.
I'm glad this reminded me, I'm going to make a note to call one last old timer to see if he's still keeping them. It's my last ditch effort.


----------



## BigGreg

massphatness said:


> Shilala Smackdown ...
> 
> :r :r :r :r :r


:tpd::tpd: :r:r:r


----------



## weak_link

Enjoy your smokes broham!

Crazy about the State and their bee inspection program- no wonder all the local keepers called it quits. Not many left in my parts either. 


Shilala Smackdown 08 :r Awesome.


----------



## shilala

Welp, all you sneaky snickering bastids have been outed. 
Chuck half outed all of you yesterday and my mailman just finished it up.
He says he's stopping back through with at least 20 packages he has to scan.
And Bubble Wrap. I ordered 300 feet of it on Wednesday cause I'm tired of rooting for packing material every day.

I'm going out to the shed to get my helmet.
Being as I'm going to be speechless in a very short time, I want all you sneaky sunsabitches that I loved you already.


----------



## hk3

Oh no... guess the cats outa the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Weeeee doggy!


----------



## sanfrantreat

LOL.. chuck..


----------



## freakygar

shilala said:


> Welp, all you sneaky snickering bastids have been outed.
> Chuck half outed all of you yesterday and my mailman just finished it up.
> He says he's stopping back through with at least 20 packages he has to scan.
> And Bubble Wrap. I ordered 300 feet of it on Wednesday cause I'm tired of rooting for packing material every day.
> 
> I'm going out to the shed to get my helmet.
> Being as I'm going to be speechless in a very short time, I want all you sneaky sunsabitches that I loved you already.


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

And we love you. (No ****!)

Al

PS watch for the UPS man as well!!!

20? I think thats about half.

And it's ALL VINNY's FAULT!


----------



## hotreds

Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## 4thtry

what the hell is a shilala smackdown!!?!???!!!
:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## shilala

I took a pic and just brought the stuff in. I noticed Hal and deucer's packages. 
I gotta do one thing before I tear in and then the game is on. 

I already called trplf. He gave Vinnie up in a heartbeat. :r


----------



## weak_link

shilala said:


> He gave Vinnie up in a heartbeat. :r


Vinnie? Who's Vinnie? I don't know no Vinnie.


----------



## shilala

Okay kids, here we go. 
I haven't opened anything yet, I'm gonna start as soon as I'm done with this post.
I'm going to go real slow so Kerri and my girls can join me after school.
I'd wait altogether, but that's just not possible. I'm sure you guys can understand. :r
Here's what the mailman left...


----------



## shilala

I already had the glider, porch and house, btw...
:r


----------



## mike32312

*BWWWAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! *

:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## hk3

shilala said:


> Okay kids, here we go.
> I haven't opened anything yet, I'm gonna start as soon as I'm done with this post.
> I'm going to go real slow so Kerri and my girls can join me after school.
> I'd wait altogether, but that's just not possible. I'm sure you guys can understand. :r
> Here's what the mailman left...


What a beautiful site! Brings back memories of Michaels massive attack that happened not that long ago!

Now the fun part begins when you get to open them all! You lucky dog!

Cant wait to see more p0rn!


----------



## shilala

mike32312 said:


> *BWWWAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! *
> 
> :r :r :r :r :r


Shu-up, Mikey.


----------



## weak_link

Well would you look at that. Wonder how that happened? :r


----------



## hotreds

You're living dangerously leaving all that so near a window and on a nice wood set!


----------



## mike32312

Walmart has a sale on Coolidors.

*hahahahahahahahahahaha (gasp) hahahahahahhahahahhahaha *

:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## SMcGregor

WOW! Super nice smackdown! Hope you got an extra room for all those sticks!

Enjoy!

Shawn


----------



## shilala

hotreds said:


> You're living dangerously leaving all that so near a window and on a nice wood set!


I saw your box in there, too!!! 
It's all inside now, I started digging in.

I already saw the coolest cigar I have ever seen.
Hal sent a Toscano Cheroot and he wrote that it was "made for the Italian Market and bought in Italy." I can't wait to show it to you guys.
It looks like it's probably illegal in every country _but_ Italy. :r


----------



## hk3

shilala said:


> I saw your box in there, too!!!
> It's all inside now, I started digging in.
> 
> I already saw the coolest cigar I have ever seen.
> Hal sent a Toscano Cheroot and he wrote that it was "made for the Italian Market and bought in Italy." I can't wait to show it to you guys.
> It looks like it's probably illegal in every country _but_ Italy. :r


Michael and I smoked one the other day.... They are quite interesting to be honest with you.

Looks like a cat turd! They are strong and probably need about 40+ years of age :r:r:r

It's by far the best and most durable yard gar ever made! The Italians mostly chew on them.


----------



## 4thtry

there's nothing quite like a gang-bombing
I too blame Vinny though haha. 
Enjoy it Scott, top notch brother, you are


----------



## shilala

hk3 said:


> Michael and I smoked one the other day.... They are quite interesting to be honest with you.
> 
> Looks like a cat turd! They are strong and probably need about 40+ years of age :r:r:r
> 
> It's by far the best and most durable yard gar ever made! The Italians mostly chew on them.


Hehehehehehehehehehe
I can tell this is gonna be one hell of an experience. :r :r :r
Scott just called me and I told him about it. I took it out of the bag to sniff it up and it's hard as a rock. Kinda looks like something my girls made in paint and play school. 
I love it. :r


----------



## shilala

So the rest of you can join in on the laugh, this, my friends, is a Cheroot...
:r


----------



## hotreds

THE cigar of the old west!


----------



## 4thtry

wow...i'm sure that one will have an even burn hahaha


----------



## My371

shilala said:


> Kinda looks like something my girls made in paint and play school.
> I love it. :r


How'd ya know? They took great lengths to go through Hal...:r



hotreds said:


> THE cigar of the old west!


I felt like "Clint" smokin' one...:ss



4thtry said:


> wow...i'm sure that one will have an even burn hahaha


They actually burn quite nicely...Takes a day and a half to smoke one...but well worth the experience!:tu


----------



## TripleF

Let the destruction begin!!

Where's Vin? I bet he is hatin' life that he's not on right now to see this.

*Can't wait to see some pics.........come on man........*


----------



## shilala

fishforfree said:


> Let the destruction begin!!
> 
> Where's Vin? I bet he is hatin' life that he's not on right now to see this.
> 
> *Can't wait to see some pics.........come on man........*


Unfortunately for us, Vinnie is gainfully employed.
I just got off the phone with him. He's just getting back to the office so he'll be able to check up shortly. (I hope)
McLovin is just as excited as me and you, brother.


----------



## massphatness

I wish I could follow this more closely during the day -- stupid work!

Actually, I wish I could be in Du Bois, PA right now.

Thanks to everyone who has, is and will make this possible. ChasDen fired off a tracer round, and today was but the first wave. I know there's more coming.


----------



## TripleF

massphatness said:


> I wish I could follow this more closely during the day -- stupid work!
> 
> Actually, I wish I could be in Du Bois, PA right now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has, is and will make this possible. ChasDen fired off a tracer round, and today was but the first wave. I know there's more coming.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.........Wish I could be there to BUT we can't!!!

*Where's the pics???*

:r* :r :r :r*


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Hmmmmm, what is this Smackdown you speak of?

Too bad I was outta town on bidness and had nothing to do with this!


----------



## massphatness

St. Lou Stu said:


> Hmmmmm, what is this Smackdown you speak of?
> 
> Too bad I was outta town on bidness and had nothing to do with this!


LIAR!


----------



## mike32312

I have a feeling there are gonna be alot of surprizes involved with this one. hehehehhehehhehe:r :r :r :r


----------



## gnukfu

HAPPY SMACKDOWN DAY!!!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shilala

fishforfree said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah.........Wish I could be there to BUT we can't!!!
> 
> *Where's the pics???*
> 
> :r* :r :r :r*


I'll start the pics a little later.
I haven't had ice on the back all morning and as a result I've pretty much reached critical mass. If I don't go to the couch and hit the ice right this moment, I will literally u. That's how this back thing works now, it's a new wrinkle that's showed up in the last couple weeks.
As you can probably guess, I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## BigGreg

gnukfu said:


> HAPPY SMACKDOWN DAY!!!!
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


Oh yeah baby its on!


----------



## weak_link

shilala said:


> I'll start the pics a little later.
> I haven't had ice on the back all morning and as a result I've pretty much reached critical mass. If I don't go to the couch and hit the ice right this moment, I will literally u. That's how this back thing works now, it's a new wrinkle that's showed up in the last couple weeks.
> As you can probably guess, I'm pretty excited about it.


Sounds like we should have included some perks and vickies in there as well.


----------



## RevSmoke

shilala said:


> So the rest of you can join in on the laugh, this, my friends, is a Cheroot...
> :r


Looks like my back yard - a little grass, some dandelions, some quack and some... what the... (shouting into the house) boys, get out here, someone needs to clean up Mocha's deposits on the lawn - there's a bloody big one here...

HAHAHA!!!:r:r:r


----------



## Deucer

Finally! This thread started out just perfectly... couldn't have planned it any better!


----------



## Munkey

All this talk, all those boxes and we get to see one (1) cigar? 

BTW - I'm the only one that didn't have a hand in this I think. lol

Great to see the hits though. POW POW


----------



## Padron42

Hahaha this was awesome, and a great start to the thread too. Great idea Vin.....I'm pumped to see the pics haha.


----------



## TripleF

RevSmoke said:


> Looks like my back yard - a little grass, some dandelions, some quack and some... what the... (shouting into the house) boys, get out here, someone needs to clean up Mocha's deposits on the lawn - there's a bloody big one here...
> 
> HAHAHA!!!:r:r:r


 
*That cracked me up REV....*
:chk:r:chk:r:chk:r:chk:r


----------



## freakygar

Alright, I have been nice long enough because of your back and all. But, that has to end or DBall will think I only pick on him.

Where The F Are The Pic's?

LETS GO MAN MOVE IT!


----------



## massphatness

Shilala has an owie on his back -- something about smashed vertabrae.


----------



## freakygar

massphatness said:


> Shilala has an owie on his back -- something about smashed vertabrae.


I know and I feel bad for him. However, does that impact the finger that pushes the button on his camera? :ss

And don't chastise me you started all this don't forget! 

Al


----------



## mike32312

My guess is he threw his back out trying to lift all the packages. :r Gotta lift with you legs man, lift with you legs. :r 
Advise for future hehehe rent a dolly! :r :r Your gonna need it. :tu


----------



## DBall

Thank you Al, I was beginning to feel singled out.

Oh... by the way... POST PICS, SUCKA! 

:tg


----------



## Deucer

Looks like some of us may be getting a bit too impatient given the amount of time this operation has been in the works. While I am also anxious to see pics, let's remember that life goes on outside the internets.

I'm sure Scott is easily as anxious to post pics as we are to see them!


----------



## freakygar

Deucer said:


> Looks like some of us may be getting a bit too impatient given the amount of time this operation has been in the works. While I am also anxious to see pics, let's remember that *life goes on outside the internets.*
> 
> I'm sure Scott is easily as anxious to post pics as we are to see them!


Not with Scott it doesn't. :ss


----------



## Gargoyle

I agree... a little patience from the mob! We'll see the pics soon enough.


----------



## MikeyC

Wow! This looks like the makings of a large scale attack on Scott. :gn

I wish someone had told me about it. I never get in on these fun activities. :hn


----------



## massphatness

MikeyC said:


> I never get in on these fun activities. :hn


LIAR #2!


----------



## Deucer

ahc4353 said:


> Not with Scott it doesn't. :ss


I stand corrected :tu :ss


----------



## shilala

K, I'm ready to go. 
The first installment is from our very own Dunng. 
I peed just a little when I saw the pic of Al. I'm really not sure what the connection is, but I didn't think about it very long when I saw the smokes.
Just WOW.
Thank You, Greg!!!


----------



## shilala

I should also say sorry for taking so long. If I ran down the list of stuff that just went off in the last hour, you wouldn't believe me anyways. 
I don't have to do anything for another 30 minutes, so I should be able to get some pics up. :tu


----------



## ChasDen

Man do you know how hard it was for me to read all this last night and keep my mouth shut. That package got to his house in less than 24 hours, I about crapped when I got home last night and saw his post.

Enjoy my friend this is just the beginning I suspect.

Chuck


----------



## dwhitacre

This is gonna take awhile!!! Waiting for pics that is!!!

*Happy Smackdown Day Scott!!!:tu*


----------



## freakygar

shilala said:


> K, I'm ready to go.
> The first installment is from our very own Dunng.
> * I peed just a little when I saw the pic of Al.* I'm really not sure what the connection is, but I didn't think about it very long when I saw the smokes.
> Just WOW.
> Thank You, Greg!!!


Is it pick on Al day and I missed the memo?


----------



## massphatness

ahc4353 said:


> Is it pick on Al day and I missed the memo?


Here it is:



> FOR IMMEDIATE DISTRIBUTION
> 
> The management of Club Stogie would like to remind all members that this coming Thursday, May 1st has officially been designated as "Pick On Al Day." Your participation in this soon-to-be monthly event is both encouraged and appreciated.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration.


at least that's what they sent me ...


----------



## shilala

Next up is the package Eric sent me. 
The bumwad banner made me lose it. 
Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is a patent Volt bomb.
Michael's a man after my own heart. :tu
Thank You, sir!!!


----------



## shilala

I just had to get up and check Mark's address. I had always assumed the Conch Republican was from the Conch Republic. You're gonna have to straighten that out for me.
The moment I can slip out of here, I'm moving Key Largo. I figured we were gonna be neighbors.  Conch Fritters, sun, diving, fishing, oh mannnnnn. They won't be able to pry the smile off my face.
Thank you, my brother!!!


----------



## Conch Republican

My heart is in the Conch Republic, (One Particular Harbor - located South East of Disorder) my a$$ is in NY state :ss

Enjoy the smackdown, and when you move to the Keys - we will be neighbors - if I visit, I may not leave!:ss


----------



## mike32312

Oh you two as neighbors..:r Now that's a scary thought. :r

Only 3 packages open and looking good already. i can't wait to see the final fallout of this baby.


----------



## 4thtry

c'man scott....how you gonna open so few and then just stop?

such a tease. Trust me....i know that's not all :r :r


----------



## shilala

4thtry said:


> c'man scott....how you gonna open so few and then just stop?
> 
> such a tease. Trust me....i know that's not all :r :r


I got em all open and have taken pics of all but four. I'll be posting ore pics in just a little bit. :tu


----------



## ahbroody

shilala said:


> I got em all open and have taken pics of all but four. I'll be posting ore pics in just a little bit. :tu


You got all the ones that have arrived open you mean. Some of us were delayed in launching. This aint over yet son!


----------



## shilala

ahbroody said:


> You got all the ones that have arrived open you mean. Some of us were delayed in launching. This aint over yet son!


I'm gonna have to take an extra nap to handle tomorrow.


----------



## gwc4sc

:r:r:r:r:r

Thats what you get Scott!!! :gn_shilala_

Cant wait until you get all the other ones. :tu


----------



## hk3

MORE p0rn!!!!!!!!! :ss


----------



## hotreds

Poor guy is gonna need new batteries or maybe even a new camera!


----------



## shilala

Now for the gwc4sc cookiebomb...
Hey Gary, Kerri and I already made the cookies go away. 
They were awesome, no doubt. :tu 
I love me some Cohiba Blacks. They're nasty. I have a couple tins of the Black Pequenos and I hit them when I just don't have time for a smoke. The one you sent is going to require quite a committment. 
Thank You, my friend!!!


----------



## shilala

This is what a 4thtry bomb looks like.
Holy kwow!!! I think I may be developing an AVO problem. I wanted to tear into that stick the first time I saw it and haven't stopped thinking about it. 
James, what a beautiful selection. I really can't wait to tear in. :tu
Thank You!!!


----------



## gwc4sc

Glad you enjoyed them. I told my wife what was going down and she just had to jump in on the attack. As you already know that Cohiba is gonna kick your @ss. You deserve everything that you get buddy. Enjoy the moment:tu



shilala said:


> Now for the gwc4sc cookiebomb...
> Hey Gary, Kerri and I already made the cookies go away.
> They were awesome, no doubt. :tu
> I love me some Cohiba Blacks. They're nasty. I have a couple tins of the Black Pequenos and I hit them when I just don't have time for a smoke. The one you sent is going to require quite a committment.
> Thank You, my friend!!!


----------



## 4thtry

shilala said:


> This is what a 4thtry bomb looks like.
> Holy kwow!!! I think I may be developing an AVO problem. I wanted to tear into that stick the first time I saw it and haven't stopped thinking about it.
> James, what a beautiful selection. I really can't wait to tear in. :tu
> Thank You!!!


Glad you got them!!! Enjoy 'em all brother. You're definitely one of the most deserving on here :tu


----------



## shilala

Dball bombed, wow...
Dan, what a kickass selection of sticks. :tu
I'm going have one heck of a good time burning these up, no doubt. :tu
Thank You!!!


----------



## hk3

shilala said:


> Dball bombed, wow...
> Dan, what a kickass selection of sticks. :tu
> I'm going have one heck of a good time burning these up, no doubt. :tu
> Thank You!!!


These are all looking so great!!!!!!


----------



## shilala

My371 hit me where I live. 
Just take a look at those sticks!!!
I'm sure I'll enjoy every puff. 
Thanks buddy!!!
Scott


----------



## TripleF

Nice job everybody!!! :tu 

Suhweeeeeeeeeeeeet lookin' sticks and accessories!!


----------



## massphatness

Getting tired yet, Scott? :hn


----------



## My371

shilala said:


> My371 hit me where I live.
> Just take a look at those sticks!!!
> I'm sure I'll enjoy every puff.
> Thanks buddy!!!
> Scott


You're most Welcome my friend.

Just thinkin' about your smile is Thanks enough.

Now quit...You're makin' me feel all warm and fuzzy.http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=sad/sad0049.gif:ss

Thank You!...Just 'cause.http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=happy/happy0119.gif


----------



## groogs

Great hit, and one deservng target. Enjoy Scott.


----------



## DBall

shilala said:


> Dball bombed, wow...
> Dan, what a kickass selection of sticks. :tu
> I'm going have one heck of a good time burning these up, no doubt. :tu
> Thank You!!!


You deserve it and you know it. Deal with it. :tg


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> Getting tired yet, Scott? :hn


Hehehe. I fell asleep in my chair somewhere between my last post and yours. That may be some sort of indicator. 
I woke up around 11:30 and couldn't get woke up so I went to bed for real. Now I'm gonna get back at it. :tu


----------



## shilala

This is what it looks like when you get slapped by my other brother Darrell.
Little does Darrell know that I've watched how he goes about himsef here since I got here.
He's one of the very first gentlemen to bomb me here at CS, and he made an extra effort to make me feel comfortable when I first arried not so long ago.
That meant the world to me then and still does today.
Thank You, Darrell!!!


----------



## shilala

I already showed you guys the turd Hal sent me yesterday. :r
What I didn't show you is the rest of load.
I have never so much as seen the Vequeros, you'll need to fill me in on that one, buddy. It's going to be an extra cool addition to the display humi. I've already been tempted to put it in there, but I'm trying to stay as focused as a kid in a candy store possibly can be. 
Thank you, my friend!!!


----------



## shilala

This selection comes from Hurricane6.
The note says worlds about Rick. I was much moved. Humility is somehing that does not come easily to me, my ego is certainly not my greatest asset.
His note was a great inspiration to me yesterday and I'm fortunate to have had it there as a reminder so early today.
I woke up this morning so enthused about tearing into my day that I ran right past prayer and hopped into it.
It reminded me to take pause and start my day right. :tu
Thank You Rick!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is a gift from Gargoyle.
Patrick is sending me to the ballpark!!! 
Patrick, I already told Kerri and checked the calendar. It looks like we'll be able to go. 
I didn't get to the park at all last year. It's tough to fit it in while the girls are off for summer vacation. For the last five years I've coached both my girl's softball teams and that ties up our weekends completely. This year is the first year I won't be coaching, It appears I'll be having surgery right in the middle of the first season, so I had to bow out. (The girl's seasons run back to back and overlap for a couple weeks.)
It's definately for the best, it'll give me an opportunity to get healthy for next season. :tu
We're going to definately enjoy the ball game. 
Thank You!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is a bomb from ahc4353, lovingly known as "Al". 
Out of respect for this most generous gesture, I've chosen to adopt a torture moratorium until I'm done with this post. :r
Here's yet another cigar I'v never seen, The Diesel. I'm definately afraid of that one. 
Thanks Al!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is a beautiful package from Mr. And Mrs. hotreds.
Hugh, I tore into the bread last night. I could only get three slices down, I'll have to get back to work on it this morning. 
If anyone wants to try some, you better get in quick. :r
I checked out the Finley band and shared one of the bookmarks with Kerri. 
Thank you, my friend. Your thoughtfulness is much appreciated!!!


----------



## shilala

Now for a gift from jjirons...
Jamie, you did very well with the "odd sticks for my collection".
I have exactly one of those five sticks. :tu 
Their rarity will make it extra difficult to burn them up, no doubt.
This looks like the perfect bomb for Reverand Todd.  I'll be sure to pull them out if I'm fortunate enough to ever get an opportunity to get a smoke with him. 
Thank You!!!


----------



## hotreds

shilala said:


> Next up is a beautiful package from Mr. And Mrs. hotreds.
> Hugh Thank you, my friend. Your thoughtfulness is much appreciated!!!


You are very welcome and most deserving!


----------



## shilala

Here's a load of luscious sticks from Deucer.
Andrew sent me a Club Stogie pin!!!  That is one wicked cool pin, I love it. :tu
I never thought I'd score one, they're terribly scarce.
Thank You, Andrew!!!


----------



## shilala

This is what a Lou St. Lou bomb looks like.
My tongue is hanging out just looking at those sweet babies. :tu
The Edge Perfecto looks amazing, if it's only half as good as it looks, it's going to be a heck of a treat. 
Thanks Tim!!!


----------



## Volt

Sorry I haven't really been able to stay with the thread, been taking care of soem personal issues. I hope the back gets better and you find time to enjoy all the "love"


----------



## TripleF

Awe crikey........Noice pics Layla.................................can't wait to see what lands today!!

:r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## shilala

Next up is from Padron42.
I've been nubbed. :r 
I thought I'd be able to avoid the nub if I was careful, it didn't work out.
I have to admit I giggled like an idiot when I saw it, they definately have a distinctive look about them. 
The Vigilante is another stick I've never seen, it's looks awesome. :tu
Thank You Gary!!!


----------



## shilala

The last bomb of yesterday's run came from my buddy Vin.
The words that describe it best are "brotherly love". I was very moved by the sentiment in Vin's letter. He put into words all the things that I work so hard to be. 
My true nature has always been to be an asshole of magnificent proportions.
If I am not constantly vigilant, I backslide at about mach 3.
To read the letter that Vinnie wrote, it's hard to explain how I felt. To have someone I admire take notice of the kind of person I've tried to become, that's priceless.
I'm my harshest critic, and it's not very often I'm willing to give myself a break, or take notice that I'm doing well. It's because only I know what kind of person I've been in the past, and it's nearly impossible for me to look past it and take any credit for anything I do. 
Vin's letter allowed me a moment of peace. I was able to actually stop and say to myself "Welp, dickhead, you must doin something right. Now get back to work on yourself before your head swells."
Vin, Thank You for that gift. 
The cigars were awesome, too.


----------



## jamz

Very, very nice.


----------



## taltos

That letter coupled with your demeanor could inspire some independent bombage. :ss


----------



## mike32312

Vin couldn't of said it better. He definitely speaks for me and probably all of us. :tu *Today's a new day! * *BWWAHHHHHH*. :r :r :r :r


----------



## gnukfu

Man these are all great hits here!! No one deserves it more than Scott! :ss


----------



## Padron42

shilala said:


> Next up is from Padron42.
> I've been nubbed. :r
> I thought I'd be able to avoid the nub if I was careful, it didn't work out.
> I have to admit I giggled like an idiot when I saw it, they definately have a distinctive look about them.
> * The Vigilante is another stick I've never seen, it's looks awesome. :tu*
> Thank You Gary!!!


Enjoy them man, you deserve all of these bombs....And that Vigilante Maduro (although it says SG, the box says Maduro and so did the Auction, maybe it's both idk) is one of my favorite cheaper smokes. Its a RP (one of the few ones I still enjoy) and I've seen them go for as low as 30ish a box on C-Bid.


----------



## Gargoyle

Enjoy, Scott! This was a blast!


----------



## dwhitacre

You deserve a break today... But you probably won't get one!!!

Sweet Hits Smackdown Guys!!!:tu


----------



## Deucer

shilala said:


> Here's a load of luscious sticks from Deucer.
> Andrew sent me a Club Stogie pin!!!  That is one wicked cool pin, I love it. :tu
> I never thought I'd score one, they're terribly scarce.
> Thank You, Andrew!!!


Glad you liked them! Thank you for all your contributions, you are one of the people who make this place what it is.


----------



## freakygar

I know your postman has arrived. Let's get day two underway shall we?

P0rn man p0rn!!!!

Al


----------



## hk3

You gotta love all the pushers! Hee hee! Get to work on those pics of todays carnage!!!! :chk


----------



## weak_link

ahc4353 said:


> I know your postman has arrived. Let's get day two underway shall we?
> 
> P0rn man p0rn!!!!
> 
> Al


No kidding!! It's 10:04 on the West Coast so you know he's been hit by now.

Real life in the way?? Totally unacceptable. Post cigar pron asap!!! :r


----------



## mike32312

He may not of recovered yet guys. Probably still knock out in the doorway. :r


----------



## freakygar

Hellooooooooooo

(Al taps on screen)

Scott,
This is inexcusable!!!!!!!!!
*I want cigar p0rn!!
I want cigar p0rn!!
I want cigar p0rn!!*


----------



## shilala

Hold on to yourself, Al.
I had a Dr. appointment today. On doctor days I then end up spending all day on the phone for one reason or another.
I got six packages today, all awesome. 
I'd start taking pics right now, but I have to go pick up Kerri and the kids in about 10 minutes. I'm sure they'll have to do no less than eleventeen things once they get in the car.
Being as no one told me about soccer practice, baseball practice, gymnastics practice or basketball practice, track meets or volleyball, I have to assume that I have to travel to every one of those between now and 7:00. :r
I just cross my fingers when I get in the car and hope for the best.

I will say that three of the six bombs that arrived today made me laugh my ass off. 
So the entertainment potential is at it's max. :tu


----------



## freakygar

He makes us wait on purpose. You all know that right?


----------



## hk3

ahc4353 said:


> He makes us wait on purpose. You all know that right?


:gn:chk  Gotta lov'em though! Always keeping us in suspense!


----------



## hurricane6

What an awesome run Brothers!!! Thanks for letting me participate!:tu
Scott-thanks for taking the time to post pics so that we all can see the devastation!!


----------



## shilala

Sorry for making everyone wait!!!
I'm finally home. Remember what I said about having to go somewhere since no one told me anything?
I had to pick up Kerri at work then Kyle at school. Then we came home, got his ball stuff and took him to his ball game. They got pounded. 
I just got home and took all the pics. They're comin at ya. :tu


----------



## mike32312

*YA DA YA DA YA DA Come on open the packages and post the pics. We've been waiting all day Scott! GGEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*

:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## shilala

Here's today's first installment. 
It's a gnukfu bomb, straight from the humi of Darrell's brother George.
George, you were hoping this run would fill the wall of cigars. If it would have stopped halfway through the first wave I'd have been good. At this point I may have to annex the neighbor's basement. Either that or put up a silo. That'd work. :r
Gorgeous sticks you sent, brother. :tu
Thank You!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is a bomb from our very own Mike32312.
Smilin' Mikey sent a new lighter that I DESPERATELY needed, and the new crowning glory of my cigar hoarde, A Kinky Friedman Texas ******. :r
I've wanted to see one of these things since I very first heard of them. I never imagined they'd look half as cool as they sound.
That's some serious entertainment value in one cigar, I absolutely love it!!!
Thank You brother Mikey, I wish you could have joined me in the smiles!!! :tu



And here's the new Flagship of the Shilala Hoard...


----------



## shilala

Next up is a beautiful selection of sticks from JE3146.
Jordan hit me with some real beauties, including my very first Oliva V Lancero.
I'll tell ya, if there's any branding that looks better than Oliva's, I've not been made aware of it. That Lancero is one gorgeous stick. Every V I've seen has been the same, just plain pretty.
I always thought that if the cigar looks good, the maker already has half the battle won. After that it can be marginal and people will buy them like hotcakes. I have yet to smoke a V. I'm going to try to smoke this lancero tonight. 
I have to admit I've been put off by the hype, but I usually am. I'm going to hit this thing with the very best attitude I can muster, because I sincerely want to like it. 
Jordan, Thank You!!! 
I appreciate you giving me the opportunity to try this skinny little thing.


----------



## mike32312

Hey Scotty glad you liked the package bud. It's was an honor to participate in the grand adventure setup by Vin. Your truly appreciate around here bud. You deserve this and so much more....OH WAIT, THAT"S TOMORROW. :r :r


----------



## TripleF

These are some nice pics and even nicer sticks. 

Keep 'em comin' stogie boy!! :tu :ss


----------



## shilala

Now for the Triple F installment. 
Here's a guy who I consider a true friend. I mean seriously, with a friend that'll send you an apple flavored florescent green White Owl, how many more could you possibly need?
Way on back when the FishForFree slaughter went off, I noticed some candy canes in one of Scott's pics. I jerked him around a bit just to see if he decorates for Christmas all year round. I'm pretty sure they're from some Christmas of yesteryear cause it's a bit funky. Not to worry, though. I have the White Owl to get the taste out of my mouth. :r
Thanks, buddy!!!


----------



## shilala

Okay, I have one more whopper to do for today. 
I have to go grab a shower first because that candy cane made me feel all dirty. :r


----------



## smokeyscotch

shilala said:


> Dball bombed, wow...
> Dan, what a kickass selection of sticks. :tu
> I'm going have one heck of a good time burning these up, no doubt. :tu
> Thank You!!!


Great Looking stuff. I can't believe I missed this thread last night. Has been a very fun read so far. You deserve it all, Scott! :tu


----------



## hk3

This really is cool! 
Everytime we do one of these group bombs it makes me want to start dropping them on everyone!

Good times fellas!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

St. Lou Stu said:


> Hmmmmm, what is this Smackdown you speak of?
> 
> Too bad I was outta town on bidness and had nothing to do with this!





massphatness said:


> LIAR!


OK so maybe that was a lil white lie?



shilala said:


> This is what a Lou St. Lou bomb looks like.
> My tongue is hanging out just looking at those sweet babies. :tu
> The Edge Perfecto looks amazing, if it's only half as good as it looks, it's going to be a heck of a treat.
> Thanks Tim!!!


Glad ya got em bro, you deserve every last one!! Enjoy 'em all!
I would also like to thank Vin for helping me deliver while I was traveling for work.:tu


----------



## shilala

Now comes the Smokeyscotch warhead.
Tim and I have become fast friends since I've been here at CS. I have the pleasure of bs'n with him pretty often. I hadn't talked to him for awhile so I called this morning just to check in and see how life was treating him.
While I was on the phone with him, the mailman showed up.
So I started to tell him about the beatdown I was getting so he'd understand about the boxes I was gathering up on the porch.
I said "There's one here from ... and there's one here from ... and he says "If ya loooook, there's probly one there from SmokeyScotch."
I lifted the top ones up and there it was. I laughed my ass off, he played dumb the whole time.

Since I can't just show everything that was in there, I'll start with incredible awesomeness #1...





I'm not sure what my fixation is with cool cigar boxes, but I've been this way since I was a kid. When I saw that beauty, I boggled. 
My head's been swirling all day on how I was gonna pimp it out or what I was gonna do with it. If I had any matchbox cars they'd already be in there. :r

Then came the smokes...



The Blue Band O is easily my favorite cigar in the world. Or maybe the Anejo is. Or a PAM. Truth be told, my favorite changes up quite a bit. What I know for sure is I love me some Blue Band O goodness and Tim knows it. I just smoked my very last one last week, so I'm gonna be good for a little bit. I feel a lot better. 

So back to the phone with Tim...
When I look at the box it says "careful when opening, it could puncture."
I says "What, is there a lovedoll in there?" I told him it wasn't really necessary cause I'm good, but that I appreciated it, cause you never know. You never know when you're gonna be in a pinch. 
When I cracked it open, he and I had a howl. 
Here's me with my new buddy...



Later on in the day I was talking to trippeleff and when I said I needed to get a pic with Spidey, he said "Forget you, how bout some pics of Kerri with Spidey?"
Once again, this is how I know he loves me. :r
I asked and she didn't mind at all...



Yes Al, I'm full aware she's better looking than I am. :r
I have way more cigars though. Makes it a much tougher choice, doesn't it?

Tim, man, I love ya!!!
That was fun. 
I have no idea what I'm going to do with Spidey. I told Kerri I was gonna hang him on the bedroom wall. She said there's suction cups, we can stick him on the ceiling. 

Okay, that does it for tonight guys.
I gotta go get a break. I'm too old for this stuff.


----------



## TripleF

That's what I'm talkin' about!! Nice pics Layla!!!


----------



## weak_link

Anyone heard from Vin?

I think he passed out from all the devastation.


----------



## mike32312

weak_link said:


> Anyone heard from Vin?
> 
> I think he passed out from all the devastation.


:tpd: i've been thinking the same thing. :r :r :r Probably still in shock. :r


----------



## LordOfWu

Man, I just got through this whole thread...this is awesome!!!

I got hit with a serious virus on the home pc's, so mine will be a latecomer...but it's fun to see this keep going!

You are the man, Scott!!!


----------



## freakygar

Sorry I feel asleep waiting for cigar p0rn. Did he finally post some pics from today?


----------



## shilala

weak_link said:


> Anyone heard from Vin?
> 
> I think he passed out from all the devastation.


He went to see the Sox paddle Tampa Bay. It's only in the sixth inning, so it'll be awhile.


----------



## freakygar

shilala said:


> Yes Al, I'm full aware she's better looking than I am.
> *Understatement of the decade. Nuff said.* :ss
> 
> I have way more cigars though. Makes it a much tougher choice, doesn't it?
> *Nope, I have enough cigars. *


Your pal,
Al


----------



## smokeyscotch

Scott, that phone call made my day, Brother. After the Spidey Egg Humidification Module you sent, I couldn't resist. I hoped you'd get a kick out of it. I'm glad I could get a few sticks to you that you like. Enjoy 'em, Buddy! You Da Man!!:tu BTW, Spidey is 18 years old. He still won't smoke good though.


----------



## gnukfu

Candy Canes with some age on them!!! Do you know how much those things go for?!!!!



shilala said:


> Now for the Triple F installment.
> Here's a guy who I consider a true friend. I mean seriously, with a friend that'll send you an apple flavored florescent green White Owl, how many more could you possibly need?
> Way on back when the FishForFree slaughter went off, I noticed some candy canes in one of Scott's pics. I jerked him around a bit just to see if he decorates for Christmas all year round. I'm pretty sure they're from some Christmas of yesteryear cause it's a bit funky. Not to worry, though. I have the White Owl to get the taste out of my mouth. :r
> Thanks, buddy!!!


----------



## JordanWexler

this is the craziest bomb i have ever seen! wowsers!
I approve :tu


----------



## massphatness

I have so much to say and so little time to say it. As Scott said, I was at the ballgame last night -- two plus hour rain delay to boot -- and now I'm on my way to visit my three kids in Maine, so I'll be gone again the whole day and most of the evening.

I do want to thank everyone for all the help in putting this together. I only had an idea; it was all of you who made it a reality.


----------



## gwc4sc

Anything for you and Scott Vin. You guys are some great people. It was a great idea which turned out perfectly. Now we all get to read about Scott being so tired from opening all of his bombs that he has no time to play with that bag ol spidey Tim sent him.



massphatness said:


> I have so much to say and so little time to say it. As Scott said, I was at the ballgame last night -- two plus hour rain delay to boot -- and now I'm on my way to visit my three kids in Maine, so I'll be gone again the whole day and most of the evening.
> 
> I do want to thank everyone for all the help in putting this together. I only had an idea; it was all of you who made it a reality.


----------



## shilala

And, heeeere we go.... 
Today, MikeyC got me first. He mentioned that I had to quit being nice. That shouldn't be a problem. It really requires no effort at all to not do something, and I'm really good at doing nothing when I want to. I just don't want to. :tu
Mikey, that Nestor has been on my "want to try" list for quite some time, I'm very much looking forward to it!!!
Thank You, my friend!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is the ahbroody installment.
He hit up my box fetish with the little Trinidad box I saw in one of his posts. 
He also made me see double because he had to ask for my address twice. :r
That one set me to laughing.
Nice sticks, my brother!!!
Thanks Michael!!!


----------



## shilala

Here's Part II of Gargoyle's bomb.
Patrick's tickets arrived and I got to get all whipped up. 
I love going to the ballpark. I used to get to go at least a dozen times a summer. Last year was the first year in 20 that I didn't go.
This will make #1 for this year. I am totally amped. :tu
Thanks again, Patrick!!!


----------



## shilala

Today's last installment is from BigGreg.
Greg, that's a seriously nummie lookin' batch of smokes.
I have yet to try the JJ white, I'm looking forward to it. Tonight we're having a little card game and I'm going to burn the one you sent me.
I'm going to dig through all these smokes and find a couple other gems for tonight, too. 
Thank You, my friend!!!


----------



## shilala

Now for a little summary up to now...
If I had to pick a word for all that's happened, it would definately be "overwhelmed".
It seems like forever since this started, and for whatever reason, My every moment has been slap filled up.
Today I woke up, puttered around, opened the packages that came, smoked the Oliva Lancero I've been slathering over, came back in the house, grabbed the ice bag and fell asleep on the couch for what seemed like forever.
It was just what the doctor ordered, I finally got my back settled down and I feel like 100 bucks today. :tu
In a little while I'll get to set down and sift through the smokes and get familiar with them. Tomorrow I'll get to sit down, play cigars, read all the letters again, and reflect over what's happened here.
I've watched the other guys that got whalloped say how surreal this all seemed.
Despite watching everything they went through, I can attest that I have absolutely no frame of reference to understand what's just happened.
My mind is completely blown, and I think I'm suffering from joy overload. 
I'm half afraid to let the scope of this seep in, to be honest.
I just want you guys to know that although I haven't been able to be here with you to enjoy this as much as I wanted to, I've taken all of you with me during every minute the last few days. 
It looks like I will finally be able to let myself be overcome by this tomorrow. 
I'm looking forward to it!!! :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Well Scott - after that statement below all I can say is.....

How was that V Lancero? Those things look delicious!!! :r

Sorry Bro I couldn't help myself. Glad to see you got the smackdown you deserved - your kindness brought this on you! :tu



shilala said:


> Now for a little summary up to now...
> If I had to pick a word for all that's happened, it would definately be "overwhelmed".
> It seems like forever since this started, and for whatever reason, My every moment has been slap filled up.
> Today I woke up, puttered around, opened the packages that came, smoked the Oliva Lancero I've been slathering over, came back in the house, grabbed the ice bag and fell asleep on the couch for what seemed like forever.
> It was just what the doctor ordered, I finally got my back settled down and I feel like 100 bucks today. :tu
> In a little while I'll get to set down and sift through the smokes and get familiar with them. Tomorrow I'll get to sit down, play cigars, read all the letters again, and reflect over what's happened here.
> I've watched the other guys that got whalloped say how surreal this all seemed.
> Despite watching everything they went through, I can attest that I have absolutely no frame of reference to understand what's just happened.
> My mind is completely blown, and I think I'm suffering from joy overload.
> I'm half afraid to let the scope of this seep in, to be honest.
> I just want you guys to know that although I haven't been able to be here with you to enjoy this as much as I wanted to, I've taken all of you with me during every minute the last few days.
> It looks like I will finally be able to let myself be overcome by this tomorrow.
> I'm looking forward to it!!! :tu


----------



## hk3

Hey Scott, when you gonna smoke that "cat turd?"


----------



## ahbroody

Glad they made it. You deserve it mang. Great BOTL :tu
I thought the picture was the best part. Looks like someone is about to catch a beat down


----------



## shilala

hk3 said:


> Hey Scott, when you gonna smoke that "cat turd?"


\
Not when people are around, that's for sure. :r


----------



## mike32312

We want, no we demand a review of that cat turd. :r :r :r Come on Scotty do it for all of us. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :ss


----------



## shilala

gnukfu said:


> Well Scott - after that statement below all I can say is.....
> 
> How was that V Lancero? Those things look delicious!!! :r


I wanted SO MUCH for it to be really good. 
It was a good yardgar, but real forgettable, kinda like most of the Oliva's.
That might be a little harsh, actually. It had a nice flavor, a nice spice, and it burned nice for half the cigar.
Then it tunneled like it was headed outta San Quinton, and totally went to hell flavor-wise. 
One thing I _can_ say is that it looked damn good doing it. :tu
That's the hell with hype. I really expected a bit more, at least technically.
All that said, I very much enjoyed the cigar. It lasted all the way through mowing and weed eating and never went out once. Tasted good the whole way until it blew up, too.
I'll definately smoke a V again and look forward to a larger rg. I bet it'll do the blend far more justice. I have some bigger v's, too 
Won't be long till I try them out.


----------



## shilala

mike32312 said:


> We want, no we demand a review of that cat turd. :r :r :r Come on Scotty do it for all of us. PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :ss


Alright, I'll do a turd review tomorrow. :tu


----------



## mike32312

:chk :chk Turd Review :chk :chk :r Thanks Scotty. YOUR DA MAN!


----------



## shilala

I picked out Andrew's JJ and Rick's WOAM for the game. I'll probably get another smoke in, too. I'll pick it out later, but it'll probably be a JJ maduro. 
I can always rely on my JJ's. :tu


----------



## gnukfu

Scott,

I like the V Figurado - I still have some - let me know if you want one. :ss



shilala said:


> I wanted SO MUCH for it to be really good.
> It was a good yardgar, but real forgettable, kinda like most of the Oliva's.
> That might be a little harsh, actually. It had a nice flavor, a nice spice, and it burned nice for half the cigar.
> Then it tunneled like it was headed outta San Quinton, and totally went to hell flavor-wise.
> One thing I _can_ say is that it looked damn good doing it. :tu
> That's the hell with hype. I really expected a bit more, at least technically.
> All that said, I very much enjoyed the cigar. It lasted all the way through mowing and weed eating and never went out once. Tasted good the whole way until it blew up, too.
> I'll definately smoke a V again and look forward to a larger rg. I bet it'll do the blend far more justice. I have some bigger v's, too
> Won't be long till I try them out.


----------



## shilala

gnukfu said:


> Scott,
> 
> I like the V Figurado - I still have some - let me know if you want one. :ss


George, I have one great big fat sumbitch that is Figurado shaped, but I don't know what the vitola is called. I thought figurado is a little thing like a WOAM or a short story.
Point being, I may have just what you have.
I have a couple big fatties, too, so I'm good.
Thanks for offering, my brother. I'd sure take you up on it if I wasn't good already. :tu
I'll try to find that big figurado shaped one and see if I can find out what it's called.

I smoked the WOAM tonight. Wow. When I sparked it up all that extra maduro goodness from the nipple end was awesome.
Half way through the taste was changing and I thought it was going to go bitter.
It didn't, it turned into an almost-anejo (definately tasted like an anejo) for a little bit then settled back into a stronger hemingway.
I set it down for a bit and the burn went goofy, the cherry dug way in. I'd had enough, so I played with it a little and just let it be.

I also smoked the JJ Natural and it was excellent. I kept thinking "I wish this had a little sweet" and then I smiled. I wanted it to be a JJ maduro. 
What a hit that JJ series is. Both cigars are totally rockin.

So I was treated to a pair of 10's tonight. That doesn't happen often. I never got to a third cigar, didn't need to. 
I also doubled up in my poker game. Kerri was doing well but really lost bad in the last hour, but I picked up all her losings and between the two of us we ended up about five bucks to the good. :tu
What a wonderful evening. I gotta go get some sleep.
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## BigGreg

Glad you like the smokes, Your definnitly a more then deserving BOTL and it was an honor to participate in smacking you down! Enjoy em Brotha!


----------



## gnukfu

Scott,

That is probably it. They're 6 inches long and are a figurado shape like the WOAM. Also the bands are pretty loose on the V's that I have. They will slide right off if you're not careful so the cigar you have might be one that lost the band. Hope you enjoy it! :tu



shilala said:


> George, I have one great big fat sumbitch that is Figurado shaped, but I don't know what the vitola is called. I thought figurado is a little thing like a WOAM or a short story.
> Point being, I may have just what you have.


----------



## massphatness

shilala said:


> So I was treated to a pair of 10's tonight.


From where I sit, it looks like you get treated to a 10 on a regular basis. Kerri's a knockout -- you're definitely dating above your station, my friend.


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> From where I sit, it looks like you get treated to a 10 on a regular basis. Kerri's a knockout -- you're definitely dating above your station, my friend.


Ain't that the truth? :ss :r


----------



## mike32312

OK. My only question is when do we get to see the Turd Review? :r :r
You didn't think I would forget now did you Scotty? :r :tu


----------



## shilala

mike32312 said:


> OK. My only question is when do we get to see the Turd Review? :r :r
> You didn't think I would forget now did you Scotty? :r :tu


I'm gonna smoke the turd today.
I'm stoked. :r


----------



## TripleF

shilala said:


> Ain't that the truth? :ss :r


Here! Here!!


----------



## dwhitacre

*Wow!!! Finally we get a picture of Scott Shilala!!! Amazing!!! He looks just like Spidey!!! Who the hell is that other guy????:r*


----------



## JE3146

shilala said:


> Next up is a beautiful selection of sticks from JE3146.
> Jordan hit me with some real beauties, including my very first Oliva V Lancero.
> I'll tell ya, if there's any branding that looks better than Oliva's, I've not been made aware of it. That Lancero is one gorgeous stick. Every V I've seen has been the same, just plain pretty.
> I always thought that if the cigar looks good, the maker already has half the battle won. After that it can be marginal and people will buy them like hotcakes. I have yet to smoke a V. I'm going to try to smoke this lancero tonight.
> I have to admit I've been put off by the hype, but I usually am. I'm going to hit this thing with the very best attitude I can muster, because I sincerely want to like it.
> Jordan, Thank You!!!
> I appreciate you giving me the opportunity to try this skinny little thing.


You're more than welcome Scott. You hit me with those extra beads... I couldn't let that slide 

Let me know how you like the V Lancero. It's one of my favorites that I thought I'd pass along.


----------



## shilala

JE3146 said:


> You're more than welcome Scott. You hit me with those extra beads... I couldn't let that slide
> 
> Let me know how you like the V Lancero. It's one of my favorites that I thought I'd pass along.


I smoked that V yesterday. :tu
I posted about it in this thread somewhere.


----------



## massphatness

(sigh) Must we do _everything_ for you:



gnukfu said:


> How was that V Lancero? Those things look delicious!!!





shilala said:


> I wanted SO MUCH for it to be really good.
> It was a good yardgar, but real forgettable, kinda like most of the Oliva's.
> That might be a little harsh, actually. It had a nice flavor, a nice spice, and it burned nice for half the cigar.
> Then it tunneled like it was headed outta San Quinton, and totally went to hell flavor-wise.
> One thing I _can_ say is that it looked damn good doing it. :tu
> That's the hell with hype. I really expected a bit more, at least technically.
> All that said, I very much enjoyed the cigar. It lasted all the way through mowing and weed eating and never went out once. Tasted good the whole way until it blew up, too.
> I'll definately smoke a V again and look forward to a larger rg. I bet it'll do the blend far more justice. I have some bigger v's, too
> Won't be long till I try them out.


----------



## JE3146

massphatness said:


> (sigh) Must we do _everything_ for you:


Hah...

Well ty for the recap, and that's a bummer you didn't enjoy it a ton. But nobody will have the same likes or dislikes :ss

weird that it tunneled... it was from a brand new box just purchased.


----------



## shilala

JE3146 said:


> Hah...
> 
> Well ty for the recap, and that's a bummer you didn't enjoy it a ton. But nobody will have the same likes or dislikes :ss
> 
> weird that it tunneled... it was from a brand new box just purchased.


It didn't really tunnel, it ran. The WOAM tunneled.
I was smoking an inch of one side of the cigar, literally. Being on the tractor, I just turned the fast side up. It didn't help a bit.
Like I said, it was a good cigar. I enjoyed it. It was just that from the reviews I'd seen, I was expecting the Second Coming of Christ.
It was just a good cigar.
I like a robusto, myself. Just the right amount of smoke, just the right size, everything. The Lancero didn't deliver as much smoke as I like, so I was probably hitting it pretty hard, and that probably caused it to burn squirrely.
Thank You for giving me the opportunity to try it, and please don't misinterpret my criticism of the cigar with the pleasure of the experience. I honestly enjoyed it from start to finish. 
I got to be entertained by the cigar through the entire "first mowing of the season".
It made the chore a lot of fun. 
Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## dccraft

Sorry to stick this here, but I did a search & can't come up with what WOAM means. Help a newbie please.


----------



## shilala

dccraft said:


> Sorry to stick this here, but I did a search & can't come up with what WOAM means. Help a newbie please.


Work Of Art Maduro.
It's from the Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series. :tu


----------



## taltos

Still on turd review watch.:chk:chk:r


----------



## TripleF

shilala said:


> Work Of Art Maduro.
> It's from the Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series. :tu


Thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much for answering that. I didn't want to ask and have people think I didn't know squat about cigar terms..whew....thanks dccraft, and thanks for answering Layla!!!


----------



## dccraft

Thanks for the info :tu

Still on turd review watch list :dr


----------



## jjirons69

Scott, hope you are having a blast. It's a treat to read through all the posts and see all the generosity. Great gestures to a great guy!

Kick Vin in the nuts if you want to get the ringleader! :tu


----------



## shilala

I smoked the turd. 
I'll write a review tonight or tomorrow morning.
It was a trip. No kidding. Big fun. :tu


----------



## massphatness

jjirons69 said:


> Kick Vin in the nuts if you want to get the ringleader! :tu


And to think I bumped you RG for helping out ...


----------



## freakygar

Yep right in the nads I say!!


----------



## shilala

Okay kids, I finished the Turd Review.
It's right here.


----------



## shilala

Another day, same result. 
BigVito swatted me with a sweet selection. I've wanted to try a Montesino since I saw them at Tampa Sweethearts. The La Perla Habana looks gorgeous. I love the old school bands, I think they're by far the coolest of all the bands.
The Monte smells a little green or I'd have fired it already. The La Perla is a bit closer to ready, but she needs some air, too.
There's also a naked one in there, looks and smells like an isom Punch.
Thanks Perry!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is a beauty by LordOfWu.
Mert hit me with a beautiful selection of sticks. Three are on my favorites list, the 5 Miami I haven't tried yet, and I have to revisit the Tats somewhere down the road.
I'm looking forward to tearing into these babies!!! 
Thanks Mert!!!


----------



## shilala

Next up is something to behold from Rwhit37.
Ricky sent me the Xikar I've been slathering over. I damn near passed out when I saw it.
I showed it to him a couple weeks ago in chat, I've been looking for a good cutter and lighter. I bought a Palio and just plain don't like it.
This Xikar is without a doubt the coolest cutter I've ever witnessed. It's even cooler in person than in pictures. 
Then I read Ricky's letter. It was an even greater gift.
I tallked to Ricky a bit about a problem his Dad and I share, and as a result, he had a talk with his Dad for the first time in a few months.
That's priceless. 
I sure hope you guys mend fences, Ricky. When you do, come on back and tell me how you did it so I can do the same with my old man. 
I am in love with the cutter, and the sentiment makes it that much more special.
Thank you, my friend. I am overwhelmed.



And a closeup of my prized Xikar...


----------



## freakygar

I told you the man can write a letter.

Nice hit.

Al



shilala said:


> Next up is something to behold from Rwhit37.
> Ricky sent me the Xikar I've been slathering over. I damn near passed out when I saw it.
> I showed it to him a couple weeks ago in chat, I've been looking for a good cutter and lighter. I bought a Palio and just plain don't like it.
> This Xikar is without a doubt the coolest cutter I've ever witnessed. It's even cooler in person than in pictures.
> Then I read Ricky's letter. It was an even greater gift.
> I tallked to Ricky a bit about a problem his Dad and I share, and as a result, he had a talk with his Dad for the first time in a few months.
> That's priceless.
> I sure hope you guys mend fences, Ricky. When you do, come on back and tell me how you did it so I can do the same with my old man.
> I am in love with the cutter, and the sentiment makes it that much more special.
> Thank you, my friend. I am overwhelmed.
> 
> And a closeup of my prized Xikar...


----------



## shilala

ahc4353 said:


> I told you the man can write a letter.
> 
> Nice hit.
> 
> Al


No doubt. :tu
On both counts.


----------



## TripleF

Love to see the devistation rumbling over you Layla.....I really, really do.


Nice job boyz!! :tu


----------



## massphatness

The Xikar's always remind me of some medieval circumcising device.

I have two.


----------



## rwhit37

Scott,

You are more than welcome and deserving my friend! I knew you were going to get a ton of cigars and I wanted to do something other than cigars. Then we were in chat and BAM! You set yourself up, right after I got the PM from Vin.

I hope you like it brother!

Ricky


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> The Xikar's always remind me of some medieval circumcising device.
> 
> I have two.


Circumcisions?


----------



## DBall

massphatness said:


> The Xikar's always remind me of some medieval circumcising device.
> 
> I have two.





shilala said:


> Circumcisions?


I thought Vin was multi_-faceted_... apparently I misunderstood.

:bn


----------



## shilala

DBall said:


> I thought Vin was multi_-faceted_... apparently I misunderstood.
> 
> :bn


:r
:r


----------



## Volt

I have to say, it has been a lot of fun both participating (I missed playing on some of the other large hits) and watching you unwrap all the cigars and extras sent. From the posts I have read in the past your well deserving of it. I also learned alot. So, who's next on the hit list?


----------



## shilala

Volt said:


> I have to say, it has been a lot of fun both participating (I missed playing on some of the other large hits) and watching you unwrap all the cigars and extras sent. From the posts I have read in the past your well deserving of it. I also learned alot. So, who's next on the hit list?


Can't say, it's top secret. :tu


----------



## rwhit37

shilala said:


> Can't say, it's top secret. :tu


Well are you going to share who it is with us???? I like secrets:ss


----------



## 4thtry

another hit??? Did I hear that correctly?
pm me the details!!! I want in!


----------



## weak_link

shilala said:


> Can't say, it's top secret. :tu


You know I'm always in for a good time. :ss L'me know if I can help.


----------



## shilala

Three more monsters came spiraling in today. 
I just got in and now I have to leave again, so I'll be late getting pics up if I manage to get them done tonight.
I really want to, because they are totally awesome. :tu
I'll try to hurry.


----------



## massphatness

The fun never stops in Shilala Land.


----------



## TripleF

Love it. Love it. Love it. 

Maybe this'll be the week-long bomb.....or the month-long bomb :r


----------



## hk3

More!!!!!!!!!!! That's great! Looking forward to seeing more pic's!

Your house is becoming one big humi!


----------



## freakygar

shilala said:


> Three more monsters came spiraling in today.
> I just got in and now *I have to leave again*, so I'll be late getting pics up if I manage to get them done tonight.
> I really want to, because they are totally awesome. :tu
> I'll try to hurry.


Still not back eh? Should we send a search party?

Waiting on p0rn from you again!

:ss


----------



## shilala

ahc4353 said:


> Still not back eh? Should we send a search party?
> 
> Waiting on p0rn from you again!
> 
> :ss


Comin atya live, brother.


----------



## shilala

Here's what a tccigar bomb looks like.
Rob annihalated me. I'm quickly becoming addicted to Taboo cigars, smoked two yesterday, a Special Forces Original and a Costa Rica.
The were both very nice, but I thought "Hey Rob, when you gonna start making cigars for men?"
:r :r :r
Rob, Thank You!!!


----------



## mike32312

Rob is first class as they come. I enjoyed a Special Forces on the way to work this morning. Taboo is a great cigar at a awesome price and the best customer service that exist IMHO. Rob will definitely be seeing more and more of my $$$. Thanks Rob. :tu

OH by the Way. *AWESOME BOMB!*


----------



## shilala

The next installment is from r-ice.
Aaron slapped me up with 4 cigars I have never tried before, plus a bonus mystery smoke. When I saw the Mambacho, I cried.
If that's a Thermonuclear, I'm on it TODAY. 
I pulled it out and smelled it just to see what it was going to be like. 
Guys, all I can say is that you have to smell it to believe it. 
Thank You, Aaron!!!


----------



## shilala

I'm pretty sure Cam thought he was on this run all by himself. 
A CHRONO14 bomb is one to be reckoned with. Among the goodies are a pair of Anejo's, a complete NUB sampler, and some badass little X thingies to hold my cigar up.
I already set the stands on the pie safe so I'll take them out to the shed on my next trip.
Yesterday I ate about a pound of dirt and sawdust while I was cleaning the shed because every time I set my cigr down it picked up nasties.
I'm going to use one in just a little bit when I go out to stain a box I built.
Thank You, Camilo!!!


----------



## massphatness

How cool is it that Rob & Taboo supports the CS community to the extent he does?

This goes waaaaaaay above customer service.

When I was initially PM-ing guys about Shilala Smackdown, I sent an invite to Rob as almost an afterthought, but he was on it from the word go. WOW!


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> How cool is it that Rob & Taboo supports the CS community to the extent he does?
> 
> This goes waaaaaaay above customer service.
> 
> When I was initially PM-ing guys about Shilala Smackdown, I sent an invite to Rob as almost an afterthought, but he was on it from the word go. WOW!


When I got the box, I said "wtf, dood? Are you ordering cigars in your sleep now???"
I wish you guys could have seen the smile on my face, it was priceless.
The Taboo tiger girl made me lose it. I laughed my ass off.
I just took one of the Twists out to the shed and burned it up. Any comment I make is gonna border on ass kissing, but I gotta say, what an amazing cigar. It ain't no barn burner, it's sweet and creamy and milky and buttery and DAMN. The background flavor is Padroneque, just like the special forces O. 
Everyone always mentions Rob's service. I contend it's easy to take care of folks when your product sells itself. Then it's just all fun. And Taboo girls. Lots of Taboo girls.
I gotta party with Rob. Seriously.


----------



## sanfrantreat

lol mystery cigar should be a cfo something, i can't remember what i ordered. second the Mombacho is not the thermonuclear... its actually a brand new brand and they don't even have a name for the smoke yet.. so hehe so make sure you have a review for the rest of the guys ..


----------



## gnukfu

And the hits just keep on coming!!! Nice job guys!! :tu


----------



## TripleF

And the hits just keep on comin'!! Love to see the devistation raining down on you my brother!! :tu


----------



## shilala

r-ice said:


> lol mystery cigar should be a cfo something, i can't remember what i ordered. second the Mombacho is not the thermonuclear... its actually a brand new brand and they don't even have a name for the smoke yet.. so hehe so make sure you have a review for the rest of the guys ..


Did you smell that Mambacho?
I think it's a trick cigar. It can't be for real. :r


----------



## freakygar

So I'm bustin' on Scott (imagine that!) to hurry up and post photos from yesterday and I get this on my cell phone.



With a note that says and I quote: 
"These are by far the nicest flowers ever by Mothers Day. I was hoping the flower pic would hold u over till I was done takin a sh!t."

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

Now I have to deal with his crap over my phone!!!

Al walks away mumbling something about gotta get a new number.......


----------



## shilala

Those are some damn nice flowers.
The only thing I changed this year from previous years is that I used distilled water.
They are customarily the size of plugs at this point. Those are 8 and 12" pots, to give an idea of what we're lookin' at. I've always tried to have plants ready for Mother's Day so I could give hanging baskets as gifts.

My vegetables are still tiny, I haven't transplanted them.
I'll get that done today. I hope. 

Oh yeah, I sent that message direct from the launchpad.


----------



## massphatness

shilala said:


> My vegetables are still tiny.


Try Viagra.


----------



## BigVito

shilala said:


> Another day, same result.
> BigVito swatted me with a sweet selection. I've wanted to try a Montesino since I saw them at Tampa Sweethearts. The La Perla Habana looks gorgeous. I love the old school bands, I think they're by far the coolest of all the bands.
> The Monte smells a little green or I'd have fired it already. The La Perla is a bit closer to ready, but she needs some air, too.
> There's also a naked one in there, looks and smells like an isom Punch.
> Thanks Perry!!!


you are welcome  that is a RS12 Punch :tu


----------



## shilala

BigVito said:


> you are welcome  that is a RS12 Punch :tu


HA!!!
I knew it.  I actually KNEW IT!!!
I went so far as to type 2000 RS12 Punch and backspaced it out.
This is a big moment for me. :r I may have actually acquired some cigar knowledge. :r
I recognized the smell cause I smell everything. I had a 2000 Punch RS12 until last night. Dball gifted it to me.
I gotta do a review, and I shouldn't be spoiling it, cause he asked me to let him know what I thought.
Thanks again, Perry!!!


----------



## BigVito

shilala said:


> HA!!!
> I knew it.  I actually KNEW IT!!!
> I went so far as to type 2000 RS12 Punch and backspaced it out.
> This is a big moment for me. :r I may have actually acquired some cigar knowledge. :r
> I recognized the smell *cause I smell everything*. I had a 2000 Punch RS12 until last night. Dball gifted it to me.
> I gotta do a review, and I shouldn't be spoiling it, cause he asked me to let him know what I thought.
> Thanks again, Perry!!!


:r careful with that. I heard they are good woth a cup of coffee


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> Try Viagra.


I got my monthly testosterone shot last night. 
I'm good for another month. :tu


----------

